# New Old Watch Just Arrived



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

Just got this today from the RLT sales. Made up with it, nice 70's retro NOS and swiss automatic...all for less than Â£30.

Can anyone tell me more about NOS. I know its new old stock but just whats the deal with this stuff.??

Does somebody somewhere just put away a couple of crates of watches and waits 30-40 years, then brings then back out again to sell.

There is lots of this stuff around, on the bay and other specialised sites...literally tons of it. Where is it all coming from??

Anyway, I love all this stuff from the 60's/70's so I don't mind....bring it on :thumbup:


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey, you seem to be getting around today - what happened to the Junghans? and what does the wife think now this NOS has arrived?

Have fun


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

yeah, having a bit of a whizz around the forum today...lol

The Junghans is going to be mine one day...believe me!

I got around the wife with this swiss NOS thingy by saying it would make a nice xmas present from the kids instead of the usual useless socks etc. So, unfortunately my new toy will have to go away until xmas. I think she was going to extract a tenner from each of the kids to pay for it (such is the way she works..lol).

AHHH, deep sigh...the Junghans....one day you WILL be on my wrist.... :man_in_love:


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't know how to explain away the seiko I want to buy, or maybe I should just use the Â£100 odd quid towards the Junghans??

I did vaguely mention the Junghans to her indoors and showed her a photo of it. She though it is OK....!! What only OK??

When I told her her it was about Â£800 she just laughed...'in your dreams'....so a bit of work to do on her yet.

Maybe some buttering up...you know the score, chocolates, handbag, shoes, flowers...lol Hmmm, this could all get horribly expensive...


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

I've recently sold a couple of old early/mid 1980's Toyota Celica sports cars (another one of my hobbies) as it was getting a bit expensive having 2 'classic' cars as well as a modern daily to fund. also my daughter has just started at Cambridge University so we needed a few bob to help her on her way, so suggesting Â£800 on a new toy isn't going to go down too well.

She will just think its another one of my pipe dreams, but I WILL have that Junghans.... :smartass:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

newwy said:


> I've recently sold a couple of old early/mid 1980's Toyota Celica sports cars (another one of my hobbies) as it was getting a bit expensive having 2 'classic' cars as well as a modern daily to fund. also my daughter has just started at Cambridge University so we needed a few bob to help her on her way, so suggesting Â£800 on a new toy isn't going to go down too well.
> 
> She will just think its another one of my pipe dreams, but I WILL have that Junghans.... :smartass:


 that Junghans uses the valjoux 7750 movement that can be found in loads of stuff, hamilton, sinn, IWC etc and just about everything else. I personally don't like the Junghans brand name, purely because I work in Education and would hate any misunderstanding when I said I was going to the continent to get this young 'un i've been saving up for!









I'd be on a register!


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

I would love to know the answer to the Op's original question about NOS.

Can anyone say how this stuff stays brand new for so long?

Thanks.

PS nice watch.


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

scottswatches said:


> newwy said:
> 
> 
> > I've recently sold a couple of old early/mid 1980's Toyota Celica sports cars (another one of my hobbies) as it was getting a bit expensive having 2 'classic' cars as well as a modern daily to fund. also my daughter has just started at Cambridge University so we needed a few bob to help her on her way, so suggesting Â£800 on a new toy isn't going to go down too well.
> ...


Lol, yeah...I'm just admiring my young'un!!!!!!!!!! :lookaround:


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

Bluestifford said:


> I would love to know the answer to the Op's original question about NOS.
> 
> Can anyone say how this stuff stays brand new for so long?
> 
> ...


Glad someone else thinks like me!! Don't you find it strange that so much of this stock is around ?

I'm sure its all genuine NOS, certainly appears to be, but i'm no expert.


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

newwy said:


> Bluestifford said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to know the answer to the Op's original question about NOS.
> ...


Idd I do think that, I cant imagine some shopkeepers going bust and not selling all thier stuff then just saying "oh well, lets box it up and sell it in 40 years time?" Lol


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Bluestifford said:


> newwy said:
> 
> 
> > Bluestifford said:
> ...


Part at least of the answer is maybe in your local High Street - or just off it. Look around for a real watchmaker - the kind who can and does fix watches himself in the shop without sending them away. These guys are gradually retiring and many have actually got this old stock that has never been sold, plus even some wholesale stockists are the same. :yes:

The stuff eventually filters down through dealers to collectors to the bay to other collectors. If you have the money, a retiring watchie would likely rather have Â£3000 for 30 watches of stock in a one-off sale than thirty sales for Â£120 individually - it makes sense!

And lots of it has been sitting around since the quartz revolution decimated the market for traditional watches. :yes:


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

mel said:


> Bluestifford said:
> 
> 
> > newwy said:
> ...


Good post Mel, I see where you are coming from...

I'd be up for buying a bit of NOS and trying to sell it on, although probably end up keeping most of it...lol

cheers for input


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

This Exactima I just bought from RTL sold out quite quickly so there is strong demand. Also, if you look at the stuff on their sales page most of it is sold. Don't know how much they had of this stuff but it appears to be a good seller.

There are a few beauties on there too, but alas never to be offered again. 80% of the stuff on the site appears to be sold, yet they still have it on. Why don't they just purge all the sold stuff??

When I first started looking I was getting upset at all those lovely watches that always has 'sold out' on the page.. :crybaby:


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

Just another quick comment about this watch now that I have actually had a good look at it after only getting it yesterday.

I am really pleased with this, and at under Â£30 I reckon its super value. Why the strap alone is worth at least a tenner. Its a very good quality leather. I have paid Â£12-Â£15 for much worse straps from jewellers (never again!)

So really chuffed with my NOS watch from the 70's.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

By the way, "EXACTIMA" is a trade mark from H. Samuel (as known as the H. Williamson Ltd.), who built movements and complete watches. The company was located in Buren (Swiss).

Andreas


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

newwy said:


> This Exactima I just bought from RTL sold out quite quickly so there is strong demand. Also, if you look at the stuff on their sales page most of it is sold. Don't know how much they had of this stuff but it appears to be a good seller.
> 
> There are a few beauties on there too, but alas never to be offered again. 80% of the stuff on the site appears to be sold, yet they still have it on. Why don't they just purge all the sold stuff??
> 
> When I first started looking I was getting upset at all those lovely watches that always has 'sold out' on the page.. :crybaby:


I have to say that I felt the same way and it seems to be a thing about vintage watch sites in general. Ive just been looking at some very lovely vintage military stuff - I enquired as to whether the dealer would take an offer and he said it was sold. So I tried another from the same dealer and got the same reply. I have had this several times so now my first question is "is it still available". But it is very frustrating and in these times of instant updating, totally unnecessary.


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

aroma said:


> newwy said:
> 
> 
> > This Exactima I just bought from RTL sold out quite quickly so there is strong demand. Also, if you look at the stuff on their sales page most of it is sold. Don't know how much they had of this stuff but it appears to be a good seller.
> ...


There are lots of watches I wanted but always 'sold out'. It would be simple to just remove the item. I enquired about a few and asked if RTL would be getting any more stock in but alas no was the answer, so why keep it on the site...just remove it so I don't get all excited and start drooling ...lol


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Wow, I saw this Exactima on the site and didn't think much. Swiss, eh? 21600bph or 28800bph? Regardless, nice find Newwy. I'm a sucka for a red sweep second hand (yes, I use them regularly).


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> Wow, I saw this Exactima on the site and didn't think much. Swiss, eh? 21600bph or 28800bph? Regardless, nice find Newwy. I'm a sucka for a red sweep second hand (yes, I use them regularly).


David, yes thanks, its a little cracker for the money. I have no idea as regards movement, perhaps someone could enlighten us all??

Its keeping good time and looks a million dollars! (well maybe a hundred)


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)




----------

